# tips for applying to RMC



## andpro (9 Jun 2005)

Hello, I am in grade 11, and going to apply to RMC soon and I would give anything in the world to be accepted. I was just wondering if anyone had any tips on how to better my chances in getting accepted.


----------



## alan_li_13 (9 Jun 2005)

Hi, you must be new. There is quite a lot of information readily available about RMC on the RMC thread at the top of the Recruiting forum. Read through it a bit and I'm sure you'll find some helpful information. Also, feel free to do a search with the search function. Finally, the best advice I as an applicant is to talk to your local recruiting office and ask them lots of questions.


----------

